# Mother & Daughter pregnant and not eating



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

This was Andy's cancer diet, but it was balanced. I put pet vitamin liquid that tasted like beef over it. 

Others who've had pregnant dogs can comment on what they did. Sorry, I don't have any experience with that, but here are some of the things I cooked Andy when he wouldn't eat 'dog' food:


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Have you taken them both to the vet?


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you this Topflight by chance? Top Flight Golden Retrievers - Wisconsin Or is just what you chose for your whatchamacallit login thingy?


----------



## TopFlight (Jul 24, 2013)

*Who are we?*

Yes, we are "that" Topflight. Yes, the girls have been to our vet. He gave them something called Val Syrup which helps a bit. He said to feed them what ever they would eat. I'm uncomfortable with this line of reasoning. He's not a repro vet, either.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Angel says steak, taters and corn bread with a small scoop of ice cream for desert.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Honestly, the few times I have had a pregnant girl not want to eat, I have fed her whatever and whenever she wanted  I've had good luck with tripe, baby food and people food. 

Have you tried a chicken soup and rice type mixture (homemade with no extra salt or preservatives)?


----------



## TopFlight (Jul 24, 2013)

*What??? No vegies?*



Swampcollie said:


> Angel says steak, taters and corn bread with a small scoop of ice cream for desert.


Tango likes her green beans and corn on the cob.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. I hope your girls got their appetite back very soon. Know nothing about breeding, maybe just morning sickness that turned into lack of appetite. 
Nice website and beautiful dogs you have.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

How far along are they? Sometimes as they get further along some dogs will have a appetite low for a few days. How much are they currently eating or how many days since they ate? Sometime they realize they can hold out for the good stuff and will work you to get it.
Did the vet check temp or pull blood to make sure they had no infections that might be causing them to go off their food?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We had success mixing in quality canned food, this is what our repro vet recommended as well.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Tango started turning her nose up at canned food a couple of weeks ago. (Even the exotic canned dog foods.) She is very fussy when she's pregnant. Me thinks she has convinced herself that she is entitled to eat the same thing the people are having at mealtime. If you're having chicken, she wants chicken. If you're having pork chops she wants pork chops too, and yesterdays chicken won't do.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

TopFlight how far in is Tango? Sometimes mine will eat less or refuse to eat right before giving birth. I'm assuming that's not the case, but thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I think she's got about three weeks to go before delivery.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> I think she's got about three weeks to go before delivery.


I am very curious how you know all this???


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had good luck putting Lushie's kibble in the microwave with water for 2 minutes, and then mixing it with an egg yolk and Stella& Chewies ( which is too expensive for big dogs, but it really did work). She was fussy.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Eowyn said:


> I am very curious how you know all this???


You might say I was present for the second date.


----------



## TopFlight (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks to everyone's suggestions, the girls are eating a home cooked diet with an occasional can of dog food. Megan is not happy about the dog food (she's a little more than a month in) but Tango will eat canned food with or without cooked food. She has 2-3 weeks left to go. Mom and Dad are feeling much better too!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> You might say I was present for the second date.


So these are your puppies ????


----------

